
Understand the unwritten term in the term sheet - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2006/03/as_a_little_kid.html
======
ecuzzillo
He says you can't build a company to sell it, but several of the founders in
Founders at Work seemed explicitly or implicitly to be (successfully) building
companies to sell them. I'm highly suspicious, particularly since it's coming
from a VC to begin with.

